# 辛苦了



## catamaran

辛苦了 该怎么翻译呢？这句话是用来慰问的。还有程度重一点的 好辛苦啊！（你干的这活好累呀）


----------



## samanthalee

catamaran said:


> 辛苦了 该怎么翻译呢？这句话是用来慰问的。还有程度重一点的 好辛苦啊！（你干的这活好累呀）


你是要翻译成英文吗？


----------



## catamaran

sorry，是要翻译成英文，再强调一下，就比如说，同事周末加班，你可以说，辛苦了！我查的英文都是tired，感觉不合适呀。


----------



## Carc

这没法直译吧，我能想到的最贴近的意译是“Thanks for your efforts, I really appreciate it!”


----------



## xiaolijie

Since there are no fixed expressions in English for the same situation, you'll have to make up one which is appropriate for the occasion (ie. who says it to whom, their relationship, status, etc.)


----------



## catamaran

Carc said:


> 这没法直译吧，我能想到的最贴近的意译是“Thanks for your efforts, I really appreciate it!”


Thanks Carc. It's a good statement.


----------



## catamaran

xiaolijie said:


> Since there are no fixed expressions in English for the same situation, you'll have to make up one which is appropriate for the occasion (ie. who says it to whom, their relationship, status, etc.)


 你说的很对，上级对下级或者同事之间比较容易一点。下级对上级该怎么说呀？只要能表达这个意思就行了.Thanks in advance!


----------



## samanthalee

catamaran said:


> 你说的很对，上级对下级或者同事之间比较容易一点。下级对上级该怎么说呀？只要能表达这个意思就行了.Thanks in advance!


在英语一般没有下级对上级说这种话。如果有说，也是以朋友身份关心，如：
Hey, you okay?
Want some coffee?
Need my help?
之类的。

如果是一起做同样的东西，一起辛苦的话……那就默默地买两罐啤酒，一面一起分享，一面继续埋头干活吧。(脑袋里忽然浮现广告词"Have a break.")

不知道为什么，在英语环境里，如果下级对上级说“辛苦了！”，不管用什么语言都像是在拍马屁~是生活文化差异吧~


----------



## gongsi2109

thx *Thanks* for ur *your* efforts! *I* think this is  better.


----------



## bonjourtoutlemonde

What about "You've been working very hard."?


----------



## Jerry Chan

bonjourtoutlemonde said:


> What about "You've been working very hard."?



這句沒有appreciate對方的意思
除了thanks for your efforts外, 對下屬簡單說句well done / good job 也行


----------



## LQZ

bonjourtoutlemonde said:


> What about "You've been working very hard."?


 Your version is word to word translation, which doesn't convey the ieda of appreciation and care. Maybe it is a good example of Chinglish.


----------



## LQZ

It is a tough job, isn't it?


----------

